

Firefox Home iPhone app - Adults Only - natmaster
http://robert.accettura.com/blog/2010/07/16/firefox-home-adults-only/

======
anigbrowl
And to think Microsoft got fined millions for just objecting to having
competitor's software bundled with Windows. At least they didn't portray other
browsers as sinkholes of vice and crime. Their rating policies seem almost
designed to generate complaints to the FTC.

